
NASA, Industry Test Additively Manufactured Rocket Engine Injector - ph0rque
http://www.nasa.gov/press/2013/july/nasa-industry-test-additively-manufactured-rocket-engine-injector-0
======
skorgu
"Additive manufacturing" is pretty vague, wish this went into more detail on
what specific process they're testing. I'm hoping it's
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_beam_freeform_fabricat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_beam_freeform_fabrication)
just because it's so awesome.

~~~
ph0rque
The article _does_ mention "selective laser melting manufacturing technology".

